# hiding the threads



## ahoiberg (Mar 15, 2008)

could someone try and explain how a custom wood piece is, for lack of a better term, substituted for the metal/plastic area on a baron cap, for example, where the barrel threads into it?

i can't figure out if that's turned with the cap and hollowed out so you can still press fit in the thread mechanism or what.

any help would be appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you talking about the centerband like this.....




If you are, the way I did it was to turn a piece about 2" long to 3/4" and put it in my Beall. Then I turned about 1" of it to the diameter I wanted and went ahead and finished it with CA. I then drilled a hole slightly smaller than needed and with it still in the Beall snuck up on the final diameter with a small round file. Once I had the right diameter hole I parted off the piece I needed.
This is the pen I made for Vern in last years Pen Swap. It's half Baron and half Sedona.  The antler on the nib was also a bit of a challenge.


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 15, 2008)

The antler on the nib was also a bit of a challenge.
[/quote]

Thats very nice! How did you do it? Turn down the grip and slide the antler over it? does the nib tip unscrew on that kit? Have never done a baron.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pipeyeti_
> 
> The antler on the nib was also a bit of a challenge.



Thats very nice! How did you do it? Turn down the grip and slide the antler over it? Yes does the nib tip unscrew on that kit? Yes Have never done a baron.
[/quote]


----------



## Verne (Mar 16, 2008)

Rick, I thot that pen looked familiar, and I might mention, it is one of my prizes. Very, very nice pen.
Vern


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not a fan of mixed media but your treatment is definitely thinking outside the lines. You have made something unique there. And, I love your photography. How did you (appear to) make the pen stand up in space like that?


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks I may have to give that a try.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 16, 2008)

Frank,
Thats not magic, Take the refill out and put the pen on a nail sticking up through the fabric.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> 
> Frank,
> Thats not magic, Take the refill out and put the pen on a nail sticking up through the fabric.



You got it Phil! I hope this photo is what Andrew was talking about, I might have had a little trouble understanding what he wanted.


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 17, 2008)

rick,

that's partially what i meant. i guess i should have posted a pic as i was looking at one right before i started this thread. the part from your pen i was interested in was the replacement for the silver nib housing. if you were to turn your lid as a hole and not have any metal showing at all and it still threaded over the nib/barrel, that's what i'm talking about.

hopefully jerry won't mind, but this is the first picture i found while searching in the photo albums. see how his cap hides any metal when put together?


----------



## Jerryconn (Mar 18, 2008)

Andrew,
If you are talking about the centerband, all of that was trimmed off from the threaded plastic portion of the centerband/coupler.  The wooden centerband was opened up to go over the nib coupler and cover it completely.  The remainder of the threads was pushed into the cap barrel to recess it further than normal.  The only components from a ElGrande kit I used in this one was the clip, centerband coupler and the nib coupler.  Let me know if that isn't clear.
Jerry


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 18, 2008)

i think that makes sense. thanks jerry. sweet pen by the way.


----------

